# Has anyone had a tube removed privately?



## Wales81 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi ladies,

I've been told I could be waiting around 40 weeks to have my tube removed via NHS so I'm now looking to have it done privately. I have had a quote from Spire hospital for 2700, but this is just to have the tube clipped as the consultant doesn't do full removals. Does anyone know any other clinics I could look at? I've tried the consultant based at CRGW and he is too busy at the moment to do it. Any advice appreciated x


----------



## Charlotte022 (May 14, 2012)

Wales I haven't had my tubes removed but I did have ovarian drilling done at spire & I must say I couldn't have gone to a better hospital the whole thing from start to finish made me feel like I was being properly looked after if your going private I would strongly recommend them x


----------

